# Short Term Healthcare (7mths) Requirements?



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Following on from my previous post. We arrive in Paphos on 9th Aug and will be staying in a villa for 3wks to scout around where we wish to rent longer term (until end of March '15 - 7mths).

We'll take out travel insurance for transporting ourselves/luggage over to Paphos - but what then?

I've trawled this forum, the British High Commission and various other forums - but quite frankly, it has left me a littled dazed & confused!

We are not claiming a UK gov pension (51, 50 & 22yrs old), we are not 'tourists' or completely relocating to Cyprus - we're kinda stuck in the middle! I know our EHIC card is for emergency use only - so where does that leave us exactly? Do we:

Travel Insurance - research getting ourselves covered for 8mths
Private Health Ins - ditto above
Other - pay for any minor medical need as/when/if it occurs

We all have doctor/dentist/optical check ups booked before we leave and have no need of repeat prescriptions.

Again, any advice warmly welcomed


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Following on from my previous post. We arrive in Paphos on 9th Aug and will be staying in a villa for 3wks to scout around where we wish to rent longer term (until end of March '15 - 7mths).
> 
> We'll take out travel insurance for transporting ourselves/luggage over to Paphos - but what then?
> 
> ...


It is quite easy.

You want to stay more then 90 days in Cyprus - You need residence permit

To get residence permit - you need private health insurance


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Very succinct and answers my query !

Will aim to get our yellow slips within the required 90 day period and will now go away and research private health insurance - thanks Baywatch


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Very succinct and answers my query !
> 
> Will aim to get our yellow slips within the required 90 day period and will now go away and research private health insurance - thanks Baywatch


You don't need to get it within 90 day's but you need to hand in the application. Depending where you apply and if you have all required documents you will get it the same day.

And you should get health insurance here in Cyprus, it is much cheaper then from UK


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Baywatch, we will be in Paphos. Do you know of any Cypriot PHI providers I should be looking at or should I wait until I actually arrive in Paphos, as opposed to booking something online?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Baywatch, we will be in Paphos. Do you know of any Cypriot PHI providers I should be looking at or should I wait until I actually arrive in Paphos, as opposed to booking something online?


I know your question was directed at Anders, but look up Gan Direct for online quotes - it will give you a baseline to work from...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Baywatch, we will be in Paphos. Do you know of any Cypriot PHI providers I should be looking at or should I wait until I actually arrive in Paphos, as opposed to booking something online?


I would wait until you are here and then get some quotes, but to get a feel for the levels, get a quote online as David suggest. Other forum members has more experience in private insurance because I am in the public system


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Jammy Dodger,

Can I suggest a couple of places.
Fraser Mackinlay do medical insurance options, as do status insurance.
Most providers allow you to pay monthly or quarterly, so you could cancel when you leave to save you paying extra. Most Cypriot agents are known as 'sole-tied' agents, meaning they can only provide information from one provider. Status and Fraser Mackinlay have a panel of providers so you need to make a few less phonecalls! I'll try and hunt out their numbers. 
Status are general insurance brokers and do medical ins whereas Fraser Mackinlay are Financial advisors who do medical insurance.
Hope that helps.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Status screwed up my my medical insurance renewal and I lost the policy which subsequently cost me a lot of money. I would not recommend them to clean my windscreen let alone offer insurance.

Topquotes (Tel - 26 27 28 24) offer a range of medical policies and I've been very happy with their service for car and home insurance for some years.

Pete


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks guys - I'll go online and check their website out!


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Another co to check is Atlantic Insurance they only do Insurance. All types.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Jammydodger,
As promised
Status Insurance the number is 26 930 317 and ask for Val.
Fraser Mackinlay the number is 25 580 810 and ask for Lee.


----------

